# A great dado set..



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Yep, good tool. I have the same one and agree about the spacer markings, so I just wrote the numbers on with big black marksalot.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have the 6" one myself, I find it does the job well for me and doesn't bog out my R4512. I have used the 8" version and a couple other different Freud models at work and they are all great. One particular set we use (the higher end black model) is set up for 1/4" all the time and has run literally thousands of feet of maple for drawer bottom dados and still cuts clean without much effort.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

It is a good set, glad to see you also use the ZCI


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I have the Freud "super dado" and agree that Freud seems to have the details down pat across their product line. I always hated dado sets that left "bat ears" from the outside blades being slightly larger diameter, the Freud's seem to have that taken care of. Now if someone would make the summing easier. I hate how the shims drop into the arbor threads and get chewed up.


----------



## Liam459 (May 16, 2017)

Kodi App is the most effective media gamer on apple iphone Kodi for iPad the setup of Kodi for iOS 10.The Kodi iphone app has the Universal plug.


----------



## Joshua202 (Jun 30, 2017)

A TV program fanatic and need to watch all your livenettvapk.org/ French, Turkish as well as Arabic motion pictures.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a similar set, and was happy with it for plywood dados and grooves. The only limitation I found is the 2 tooth chippers would cause chipout in hardwood joinery. Especially when milling the shoulders of tenons, I would get some chipout.

I ended up getting an infinity dadonator and it works better for hardwood joinery. It has a more neutral hook angle, so it cuts a little slower than the Freud (and costs more than twice as much). I still like the Freud too.


----------



## sims4free (Oct 11, 2017)

resident evil 7 torrent
 automota torrent
":https://www.hellboundgamers.com/tag/nier-automata-torrent battlefield 1 torrent


----------



## hafizshakeel (Nov 21, 2017)

Windows 7 Loader

Windows 7 Loader is an instrument that initiates your Windows 7 duplicate in seconds, forever. You will have the capacity to get Windows refreshes after initiation process.
Windows 7 Loader Activator Crack 2.6.2 Free Download Full is a powerful enactment programming program usual actuate Windows 7 os. This activator comprises of current rigging, alongside multi-valuable capacities, empowers the clients to without issues allow Windows 7 Loader framework that is working. From through the planet that is entire numerous clients are utilizing this product to invite all varieties of glass windows 7 context that is running. Considered positively one of Its highlights is to free altogether up to the majority of the operational frameworks of windows 7 keygen framework that is working teams skillfully up with a Windows that is finished 7.


----------



## lele44 (May 1, 2020)

Thanks for this wonderful post. https://downloadzoomapp.com


----------



## lele44 (May 1, 2020)

I Want many post like this from you https://downloadzoomapp.com/zoom-app-download-for-pc/


----------

